# Individualism in training



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Despite the various magic solutions presented in numerous publications, no one-size-fits-all answers exist in proper exercise prescription. Several training theories are supported by accredited research, but conclusions are based on statistical averages. Studies examine how exercise affects the majority of particular populations ??? trained, untrained, young, old, men, women, healthy, sick ??? as well as [...]

*Read More...*


----------

